# Gold, it’s your turn...



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

I'm still hoping Silver has a boom.. I've heard quite a bit of analysis that claims this will happen... but, I stopped buying silver when premiums hit as much as $10/oz... so I've moved onto gold for a spell. I heard that Elon Musk has also indicated an interest in gold, as well as his big Bitcoin snag. Since gold dipped, I took advantage.

A week back I snagged a Krugerrand for exactly $2k out the door, with spot at $1880. I felt this was a steal, since I essentially paid under spot, when you factor in taxes. Even if there were no taxes, I think I paid a low premium for a Krugerrand mint coin.

Today, I went back to my shop and snagged some 1/10 oz krugerrand coins. I paid $190/coin, out the door, which I felt was a steal. This shop is reputable, and they treat me right. Spot at $1790 at time of purchase, so I paid $1900/oz for coins that actually have a bigger premium than 1oz coins, I think. Again, that's including taxes, fees, premiums, everything.

Did I snag a deal on the gold?


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

The 10th oz at $190 is pretty good if BU. Was looking at 10th oz 2021 Australians at $215 on Monday. No tax here btw.

Been swapping a lot of saved fiat for gold since January 6th but much of what I like online is gone though. Price drops, selection goes out the window and over spot keeps climbing.


----------



## Trihonda (Aug 24, 2020)

Gold has dipped a bit. Might be a good time to buy. I have enough cash on hand but im
Not sure I want to sink all of it into hold. I actually am hopeful silver will either blow
Up, or tank. I want a bit of cash on hand to take advantage of huge drops by gold or silver. Or the occasional miracle ammo find.


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

The usual players in the silver markets changed the rules recently and it looks like fear to me. Everyone's wanting physical and those 1000 ounce bars are getting gobbled up by refiners trying to meet demand instead of settling for cash. Each month is getting tighter and I think by March/April $5 to $6 over spot per ounce silver will be cheap in retrospect. IMHO it looks like a total war is on to hold the line to keep both metals from taking a Bitcoin shot.


----------



## Bradleyjamess (Jun 19, 2021)

Still waiting on a major move by both metals. One would think that all this BS money printing will eventually have a resounding effect, especially after inflation continues to ramp up.

Like another poster mentioned, I believe those holding physical silver will find themselves in a very good position. How long it will take is anyone's guess


----------



## Xstuntman (Feb 25, 2021)

Wall Street and the Fed are controlling the metals prices and we are seeing that same control they extend over everything else fade as China/Russia rise and the dollar dies. The BIS Central Bank Digital Currency takes over in a year or two it looks like and what will result in metals price is anybody's guess, but having real money outside the system sounds like a good thing to me.

If China, Russia, and so many other countries had confidence in a central bank digital currency then why have they been accumulating SO MUCH GOLD in recent years? I haven't heard the talking heads expound on that subject yet.


----------



## Bradleyjamess (Jun 19, 2021)

Xstuntman said:


> Wall Street and the Fed are controlling the metals prices and we are seeing that same control they extend over everything else fade as China/Russia rise and the dollar dies. The BIS Central Bank Digital Currency takes over in a year or two it looks like and what will result in metals price is anybody's guess, but having real money outside the system sounds like a good thing to me.
> 
> If China, Russia, and so many other countries had confidence in a central bank digital currency then why have they been accumulating SO MUCH GOLD in recent years? I haven't heard the talking heads expound on that subject yet.


You are correct sir - anyone who's willing to do a little research will discover that other countries (and the large, corrupt institutional banks) are stockpiling metals like there is no tomorrow. Wise financial preppers should be allocating a portion of their portfolio to reflect accordingly.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

shtormnano said:


> Hello,


Goodbye, spammer!


----------

